# Can anyone recommend a good commercialista?



## katieburg (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi there, I'm a US expat looking for a good commercialista that has experience with American clients. Any recommendations? I live in the north of Italy, but I am searching nationwide as I'm assuming that most accountants can do everything online. Also, can anyone give me a ballpark figure of what I can expect to pay?


----------

